# Seek Opinions on HVLP: Breakeven for Cleanup Hassle



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been eyeing HVLP sprayers for several years now but often wondered how large or complex a project would need to be to warrant the cleanup. On one extreme is a complete set of kitchen cabinets. On the other, a simple plaque.

To simplify my question, let's assume you owned (or had access to at no charge) the sprayer, so purchase cost wasn't an issue.

If you own a sprayer, how do you decide?

Also, for anyone who may have a 3M EZ Clean Spray System (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19632&filter=3m) or another system like it, how much does this affect your decision?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Jim

" how do you decide? "

If it takes 2 or more cans of spray paint,it's time for the HVLP...I just about always use the water base stuff makes it easy to clean up.... and a old cardboard box for a spray box..to catch the over spray if any from the HVLP..

========



========



BigJimAK said:


> I've been eyeing HVLP sprayers for several years now but often wondered how large or complex a project would need to be to warrant the cleanup. On one extreme is a complete set of kitchen cabinets. On the other, a simple plaque.
> 
> To simplify my question, let's assume you owned (or had access to at no charge) the sprayer, so purchase cost wasn't an issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That sounds like a good rule of thumb, BobJ.. How much of the cleanup time is spent cleaning the cup vs. the gun? The 3M kits I referenced claim to take that away, while allowing you to spray non-horizontal without sucking air. I'm curious if that saves 20% of the cleanup time, or 80%.

An old cardboard box as a spray booth sounds like the cat's meow. About how large is it and about how much finish escapes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Clean up is easy if you keep a plastic jar of water on hand,just stick the gun in the jar pull the lever and you have the gun clean.
same thing for the cup type,,just drop it in the plastic butter bowl and clean it out ...

Paint booth ,,I use a big cardboard box that I have cut down the 4 sides so I can fold it back up when I'm done, big TP box  works well ...escapes?,,not to much with the right HLVP type..5 lb.psi type..

I shot the bench it about 20 mins. with 3 coats, with the HLVP in the back yard, it took a qt.with just a little bit left in the can. I use it right out of the can..

Some things are just to big for the cardboard box  almost 7ft long 

=========
=============



BigJimAK said:


> That sounds like a good rule of thumb, BobJ.. How much of the cleanup time is spent cleaning the cup vs. the gun? The 3M kits I referenced claim to take that away, while allowing you to spray non-horizontal without sucking air. I'm curious if that saves 20% of the cleanup time, or 80%.
> 
> An old cardboard box as a spray booth sounds like the cat's meow. About how large is it and about how much finish escapes?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob,

Are you planning on topping the shellac? I've bought some of the same stuff (without looking carefully) to dilute and use as a pre-stain for some blotch-prone wood, only to learn that it's waxed, so many finishes (such as poly) aren't recommendedfor it.

Unfortunately I can't find the Zisser Sealer (dewaxed shellac) here in Anchorage (at least not at the big box stores).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Nope that's it for the bench,it's on the patio now under cover b/4 it was in the yard and that took it's toll the last time I put a finish on it..

========



BigJimAK said:


> Bob,
> 
> Are you planning on topping the shellac? I've bought some of the same stuff (without looking carefully) to dilute and use as a pre-stain for some blotch-prone wood, only to learn that it's waxed, so many finishes (such as poly) aren't recommendedfor it.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find the Zisser Sealer (dewaxed shellac) here in Anchorage (at least not at the big box stores).


----------

